# Breeding award



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

How do I get a breeding award? Do I just need proof my p's are breeding?


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I think you have to successfully breed them and then prove that you kept the fry alive for a minimum of 6 months. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Mine breed to, but I didn't have the time and only kept my fry for like 4 months.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

off topic but 85RBPBRO where in se pa are you, i'm in newtown square


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

Downingtown/exton area. Your lucky you have a shorter ride to worldwide aquariums



Piraya33 said:


> I think you have to successfully breed them and then prove that you kept the fry alive for a minimum of 6 months. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Mine breed to, but I didn't have the time and only kept my fry for like 4 months.


Thanks, I quess i can raise a few in my empty 30. It would be cool to watch them grow for awhile.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

^^ i live 5 minutes from worldwide aquariuums


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Piranha Breeding Award its under Piranha breeding Reward (typo)


----------

